# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  11 New Birthday Tarantulas arriving today...

## Boanerges

Well today is the big day for the 11 tarantulas I ordered for my birthday to arrivive. They are not here yet but so far so good as they are on schedule and in route. Here is a list of what Should be (if all goes well in transit  :Please: ) coming in today:

Avicularia diversipes 1"+ (had one before but do not currently have any)
Avicularia juruensis 1"+ (never owned one before)
Avicularia minatrix 1/2" (had one before but do not currently have any)
Avicularia purpurea 1/2+ (had one before but do not currently have any)

Ceratogyrus marshalli 3/4"+ (never owned one before and my first horned baboon tarantula)

Hapalopus sp. Columbia 1"+ (Common name is Pumpkin Patch, never owned one before and excited to get one)

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black 2.5"+ (never owned one before, first Asian aboreal)
Lampropelma violaceopes 1.5"+ (never owned one before, second Asian aboreal)

Poecilotheria bara (low land form of the Poecilotheria subfusca) 4"+ (never owned one beofre)

Psalmopoeus irminia 1"+ (never owned one and really never appealed to me but they have growen on me so I look forward to owning one and along with my Asian aboreals probably rarely ever seeing - lol)

Pterinochilus murinus 1.5"+ (OBT number 2 now, the one I currently have I think is a male so I am hoping I have better luck with this one and it will be a female)


And that is all of what should ( :Please: ) be arriving today. Expect a nice feeding video some time next week  :Very Happy: 

In other T news:

My Avicularia metallica and Cyriocosmus ritae have both passed away. Both of wich looked VERY female. Not sure what happened with the metallica. It was a sparadic eater ever since I got it and just slowly went down hill. The C. ritae was completely my fault and was avoidable. I am not even going to get into that noob mishap  :Mad:  

My Poecilotheria metallica is a male I am pretty sure (third P. metallica I have owned and third one to be a male  :Rage: ), my Monocentropus balfouri looks to be a male and my Megaphobema robustum looks to be a male as well. A lot of my more expensive T's in my collection seem to be males  :Rage:  They are still pretty and it happens some times so what can you do you know  :Confused2:  I have had a good streak on getting females lately so some males were bound to happen sooner or later (just wish it was with some less expensive T's)...

----------


## llovelace

LOL congrats, and Happy early Birthday Jeff  :Smile:

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Nektu

Sweeeeeeet! Congrats.  :Good Job:  I really like the pumpkin patch. You will like the Irminia. Mine is a pet enclosure. I never see her. Wife says I like orange hiding T's. 

Sorry to hear you've had so many males in your more pricy T's. I hippie you have luck with getting more females real soon.

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Nektu

> I hippie you have luck with getting more females real soon.


What the..........I really need to stop posting from my phone.

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

Wow, I LOVE every T you're getting. The Lampropelma sp. Borneo black have an amazing look to them, and the horned babboons, and... Agh! Make sure you post pics when they arrive! I'm very jealous  :Razz: 

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! And all those males!  :Sad:

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> LOL congrats, and Happy early Birthday Jeff


Thanks Lisa!!! My birthday was on the 24th  :Very Happy:  



> Sweeeeeeet! Congrats.  I really like the pumpkin patch. You will like the Irminia. Mine is a pet enclosure. I never see her. Wife says I like orange hiding T's. 
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had so many males in your more pricy T's. I hippie you have luck with getting more females real soon.


Thanks Eric!! I heard the P. irminia's are that way  :Sad:  So are the lampropelma's from what I heard and quite a few other T's that I have so it will fit right in  :ROFL:  Yeah my luck with males - lol That's what I get for getting lucky with so many females  :ROFL: 



> What the..........I really need to stop posting from my phone.


LOL -  :ROFL:  



> Wow, I LOVE every T you're getting. The Lampropelma sp. Borneo black have an amazing look to them, and the horned babboons, and... Agh! Make sure you post pics when they arrive! I'm very jealous 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! And all those males!


Thanks Alexa!!! I really like the Borneo blacks too!!! Young ones have the orange frills so to speak and the adult females are the jet black color. Kind of like and aboreal G. pulchra (Kind of - lol). And I picked the marshalli because from what I have heard they have the biggest horn. Unless you get I male , then I heard it is more like a button? I am sure it will be a male with my luck  :ROFL:  The loses suck but it happens some times  :Sad:  Same thing with the males but like I said I just wish I male'd out with some cheaper T's so they were eaiser to pick more up of like the OBT you know  :Embarassed:  They can't all be females sadly though  :Sad:

----------


## Tzeentch

Do you really have all those Scientific names memorized? Or do you have to look it up?

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> Do you really have all those Scientific names memorized? Or do you have to look it up?


I have most memorized - lol. Now and again I need to look at spelling on ones that are hard or that I have not delt with often for example the Poceilotheria hanumsomethingorother (hanumavillasumica is the proper spelling, had to look it up). If i owned it I would know how to spell it off the top of my head from seeing the labels on the tank and just writing it in posts. I do not do well at all with the proper pronunciation of 98% of the scientific names and in all honesty I have no idea without looking them up what most of the common names for tarantulas are  :Embarassed:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Ok... I officially declare you insane  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

But On the contrary... Most of my friend think I'm insane because I have 3 Snakes  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .

Last Sunday my coworker ask me If I'm not afraid that one day they get out of cages and Eat ME  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Congrats on New additions  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 
Will check out pictures as soon as You post them  :Razz:

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

Wow congrats man! I'll have to look up most of those near the bottom because I have no clue what they are. Best of luck with them!

Regards,

B

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> Ok... I officially declare you insane  
> 
> But On the contrary... Most of my friend think I'm insane because I have 3 Snakes .
> 
> Last Sunday my coworker ask me If I'm not afraid that one day they get out of cages and Eat ME 
> 
> Congrats on New additions 
> Will check out pictures as soon as You post them


Thanks Raf!!! Yeah, people are funny when they find out you have snakes too  :ROFL:  



> Wow congrats man! I'll have to look up most of those near the bottom because I have no clue what they are. Best of luck with them!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> B


Thanks Brian!!! It is worth the look up  :Good Job: 


*UPDATE:* 
Just found out my package missed the delivery truck  :Rage:  Now my wife is getting the run around about going to pick it up today  :Rage:  Nothing ever goes right...
*UPDATE:*
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, have to go to the facility to pick up the package today after 5  :Mad:  Nice long drive for me now and messes my day up. Glad I paid for express over night delivery and got what I paid for  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Better then getting the package tomorrow I guess though. Thanks Fed ex  :Rage:

----------


## wwmjkd

sorry to hear about the delay. looking forward to your next update though. I've been sitting on getting a g. pulchripes for far too long, and I think pictures of your new acquisitions will give me the kick in the pants I need to get moving. 

hope all goes well this evening.

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## LaFilleClochette

Congrats on (soon) getting the new T's! Hope they are all safe   when you pick them up! Can't wait to see the video ( esp. can't wait to see the A. Purpurea- i want one wiked bad!)

also happy belated bday- we're almost twins, mine was the day before (but no arachnids for me... but I will be getting a couple bp's soon  as a belated gift  :Very Happy:

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> sorry to hear about the delay. looking forward to your next update though. I've been sitting on getting a g. pulchripes for far too long, and I think pictures of your new acquisitions will give me the kick in the pants I need to get moving. 
> 
> hope all goes well this evening.


Thanks!! I am impatiently waiting to go get them!!! You will not regret getting the pulchripes!! Trust me  :Good Job: 




> Congrats on (soon) getting the new T's! Hope they are all safe   when you pick them up! Can't wait to see the video ( esp. can't wait to see the A. Purpurea- i want one wiked bad!)
> 
> also happy belated bday- we're almost twins, mine was the day before (but no arachnids for me... but I will be getting a couple bp's soon  as a belated gift


Thanks!!! I am hoping they are all safe too  :Please:  The purpurea sling will be a little gray and black cutie  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the birthday wishes and a happy belated birthday to you as well  :Very Happy:  If I didn't get T's then ball pythons would have worked just as good  :Very Happy:   :Good Job:  What are you getting?

----------


## Boanerges

They are all here. First one I opened was the bara. Bigger then I thought appears to be a female. The second one I opened was the pumkin patch. She (looks like a female) has a broken back leg that will not move  :Sad:  I only took pics of those two and got upset with the pumkin patch so no other pics were taken. I did get a look at the underneath of the new OBT and that one appears female. I am 99.9% sure my first one is male. I am rambling. Need some time to think and absorb everything. Thanks to everyone who commented on this thread and I apologize for the lack of pics at the moment...

Edit: On a side note the little minatrix shot poop at me and that is the only other thing worth mentioning. All the rehouses went perfectly and without a problem. Better then i expected...

Edit 2: Ugh, to make matters worse the pumpkin patch is on it's back right now probably molting. It wasted no time doing it. Don't know what's going to happen with the leg. Never had this happen before  :Sad:   :Please:

----------


## wwmjkd

well hell, my condolences. shame to have such an anticipated birthday arrival tainted by delays and injuries. hopefully (she) will recover after the molt. keep us posted.

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

Good to hear they're all there, but I'm sorry to hear about the Haplopus sp. Columbia  :Sad:  is it from a seller you usually go to? She may have a useable leg after this molt and be cripple-free by the next (or she might molt it off and start anew with the leg), but if she's already molting to regenerate, then my first thought is that maybe she was injured before shipping?  :Confused: 

Good luck with all the new additions, and my condolences for the downer birthday present  :Sad:

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## mues155

phew, thats a whole box of scarey for me! 
I cant wait until you post pictures I do like the pretty colored ones!

Sorry to hear about the mishap with the pumpkin.  :Sad: 

Happy Birthday anyways!

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

Just a quick update: The pumpkin patch has molted, I molt confirmed it to be 100% without a doubt female which is good, it did not lose the bad leg in the molt but I won't know the functionality of that leg until she hardens up. Hopefully it is ok or at least not to bad  :Please:  She is a very pretty girl and was super sweet durring unpacking. I will post the couple pics I have tomorrow. I will try to get some others if I can but a lot of them have hidden themselves pretty good.

Edit: The leg is *NOT* there. I miss counted last night. It was in the dark and I was using a red ligh to see and she was in her hide. Got a good look at her this morning and it is not there. She will regenerate it though and is webbing up her enclosure now to suit her needs making it home which is a good sign. The leg will regenerate and I am glad she is seemingly ok. As long as she starts eating after she hardens up I think she will be fine.

----------


## Boanerges

Here are some pics, most are crappy but better then nothing.

Pumpkin patch (you can see the messed up back leg)


Pumpkin Patch Molt (you can still see the messed up back leg, pumpkin patch's are a dwarf species so they do not get big, I hear around 2" or so for adults)


Confirmation that the pumkin patch is 100% female



Poecilotheria bara (99.9% sure this is a female)


The avics (one on its side with no name is the Avicularia purpurea, if I faced the cube with the name showing you wouldn't be able to see the T, not that you can now)


P. irminia


Lampropelma violoceopes


Ceratogyrus marshalli (looked at this one with a jewelers loupe when it was like that and I think this one will be a male but it moved to fast to be certain but I bet it will be a male, no big surprise)


The Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black is a beauty but unless I mess with it (which I am not going to because I want them to settle in) you will not see anything special if I take a pic except for a very little part of a black T poking out of the substarte. The P. murinus that I think is a female was hiding in her hide so I didn't get any pics of her either.

----------


## Boanerges

This is an updated list of what I currently have (pretty close to it anyways):

 0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
 0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia 
 0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes
 0.0.1 Avicularia juruensis
 0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix
 0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
 0.1.2 Avicularia versicolor
 0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
 0.0.2 Brachypelma boehmi
 0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
 0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
 0.1.2 Brachypelma vagans
 0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
 0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
 0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
 0.0.1 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (suspect female)
 0.1.0 Grammostola albopilosum
 0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
 0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
 0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
 0.1.0 Hapalopus sp. Columbia (Pumkin Patch)
 0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
 0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
 0.0.1 Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black (suspect female)
 0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes
 0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
 0.0.1 Megaphobema mesamelas
 0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum (suspect male)
 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri (suspect male)
 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
 0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus (1 suspect male, 1 suspect female)
 0.0.1 Poecilotheria bara (lowland subfusca, suspect female)
 0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica (suspect male)
 0.1.0 Poecilotheria miranda
 0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni
 0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
 0.1.0 Poecilotheris subfusca 
 0.1.0 Theraphosa stirmi
 1.0.0 Xenesthis immanis

----------


## JulieInNJ

Congrats and happy birthday!

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-28-2011)

----------


## babyknees

> Pumpkin patch (you can see the messed up back leg)


That's really beautiful, sorry about the leg though.

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-28-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> This is an updated list of what I currently have (pretty close to it anyways):
> 
>  0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
>  0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia 
>  0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes
>  0.0.1 Avicularia juruensis
>  0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix
>  0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
>  0.1.2 Avicularia versicolor
> ...


For Love of Gods Jeff  :Surprised:  I know now where they will film sequel to "Arachnophobia"  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

I wish to have ball big enough to keep one of them 

So where Exactly you live... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  So I can never go even near that city??  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

That impressive collection  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

Just of curiosity.....How much cost to feed all that Spiders ??

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-28-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> well hell, my condolences. shame to have such an anticipated birthday arrival tainted by delays and injuries. hopefully (she) will recover after the molt. keep us posted.


Thanks!!! Her leg should start to regenerate after the next molt and it has the full molt cycle to grow back now and she is not an adult which means she has quite a few more times to molt still so she should be as good as new pretty quickly  :Please:  



> Good to hear they're all there, but I'm sorry to hear about the Haplopus sp. Columbia  is it from a seller you usually go to? She may have a useable leg after this molt and be cripple-free by the next (or she might molt it off and start anew with the leg), but if she's already molting to regenerate, then my first thought is that maybe she was injured before shipping? 
> 
> Good luck with all the new additions, and my condolences for the downer birthday present


Thanks Alexa!!! It is from a good seller that I go to and she is backed 100% in case anything happens. But I don't want a different one as I am already attached to this one and it was sold as unsexed so a new one could be a male you know. This one should be ok. The leg is gone but like I said above luckily it has this full molt cycle to start to regenerate and she is not an adult so plenty of molts left!! 



> phew, thats a whole box of scarey for me! 
> I cant wait until you post pictures I do like the pretty colored ones!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the mishap with the pumpkin. 
> 
> Happy Birthday anyways!


Thanks!!!!!!! 



> Congrats and happy birthday!


Thank you Julie!!!!!! 



> That's really beautiful, sorry about the leg though.


 Thanks!!! She looks waaaaay better now that she molted!!! She is webbed up in her hide though. I can see in there but can't get any good pics.



> For Love of Gods Jeff  I know now where they will film sequel to "Arachnophobia" 
> 
> I wish to have ball big enough to keep one of them 
> 
> So where Exactly you live... So I can never go even near that city?? 
> 
> That impressive collection 
> 
> Just of curiosity.....How much cost to feed all that Spiders ??


Thanks Raf!!! I am moving to New York soon  :Wink:  I breed B. dubia roaches (and while it is easy I really, really don't like doing it and would love to cut them out) but some of my T's are picky. Some only like the roaches, some only super worms and some only crickets (and some a couple different things). So I have to buy crickets and super worms still. But I mean I might spend $6 a week or something like that on supplement feeders?

----------


## LaFilleClochette

wow that pumpkin patch one looks wiked cool! Is it normal for them to molt right after a shipment like that or was that not really planned?? 




> What are you getting?


I should be getting a male lesser (that I will pair up with my femal mojave in a few years) and a female pinstripe.. there's also talk about getting a female pastel if we see one that is just gorgeous enough that we cant pass it up.... but im really picky about pastel coloring so I don't think that will happen... but im really excited to get the other 2. 

Also I tried handling my B. emilia today... didn't go too well (dropped her on the bed... not far of a fall though so hopefully she will be ok  :Please: ) I will give her some time to make sure she's ok and i want to try again... I don't know why I was so scared tho... yesterday I was fine handling my friend's G. pulchra and rosea... and they were wayy bigger than my lil baby....  :Sad:  hopefully i will get over that silly fear soooon

----------


## Boanerges

> wow that pumpkin patch one looks wiked cool! Is it normal for them to molt right after a shipment like that or was that not really planned?? 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be getting a male lesser (that I will pair up with my femal mojave in a few years) and a female pinstripe.. there's also talk about getting a female pastel if we see one that is just gorgeous enough that we cant pass it up.... but im really picky about pastel coloring so I don't think that will happen... but im really excited to get the other 2. 
> 
> Also I tried handling my B. emilia today... didn't go too well (dropped her on the bed... not far of a fall though so hopefully she will be ok ) I will give her some time to make sure she's ok and i want to try again... I don't know why I was so scared tho... yesterday I was fine handling my friend's G. pulchra and rosea... and they were wayy bigger than my lil baby....  hopefully i will get over that silly fear soooon


Thanks!! And no it is not a good idea to do or normal for them to molt durring or right after shipping but some times you can't tell it's going to happen and accidents happen. If it molts before shipping you need to give it like a week to harden up before shipping so no injuries occur.

You can't go wrong with a nice male lesser and female pinstripe  :Good Job:   :Good Job:  And a nice female pastel with good adult colors is definitely worth it's weight in gold if you can find one!!

I very rarely handle any of my T's personally as I see no point in it. BUT I can see the fascination with people wanting to do so. I am quite sure you will over come your fear in time  :Good Job:  Just be careful  :Very Happy:

----------


## mark and marley

nice gift to yourself there mr Nerges.
a hefty pick up i must say.ahaha
thanks for sharing all them beauties and may that gift last quite a while so there is some ts left out there in the world for me to get.impressive list of babies you got there.i knew it would look like that. :Smile:

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-29-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Sorry to hear about the pass aways  :Sad: . I'm so looking for to seeing the new T's, congrats, and Happy Birthday again!! You HAVE to take photos... I'm not sure if I can wait a week to see the feeding video :Surprised:  :Very Happy: .

EDIT: I didn't notice those photos. The one's shown look fantastic!!

----------

_Boanerges_ (09-29-2011)

----------

